# Appendices in CERM



## DummyCivilEng (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone know why certain appendices (e.g., App 14.H and 14.L, referred to in Chapter 14) are mentioned in the CERM, but the appendix is not available at the back?

I'm using CERM 14th Ed.

Thanks.

Dummy


----------



## John QPE (Jun 9, 2015)

Hmmmm .... I have the 10th Edition, but my Appendix 14 only goes 14.E

This does you absolutely no good, I know.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 9, 2015)

Checking PPI's errata, it appears that the reference to App. 14.H is a typo. Go to: http://emars.ppi2pass.com/errata/



> 1
> 
> 02-16-2015
> 
> ...


I didn't see a reference to App. 14.L in the errata. It might not have been submitted yet.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 15, 2015)

10th edition! Yikes John. Actually, that's what I took to the exam too. 

Good find matt.

In the 13th ed, it stops at 14.E. And I don't see anywhere in the chapters that reference a 14.H or a 14.L.

I never noticed before that the CERM appendices are not complete/consecutively numbered. Weird.

1, 7, 9, 10, 11, 14, 16, etc.


----------

